# This Is A Strange One



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Dont know if anybody knows anything about this watch

I have got no idea when it was made I bought it on the bay a

couple of years ago. It has a hard plastic case unusual dial has a

nice movement and keeps excellent time.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Well, it's a fairly modern looking Poljot 17 jewel.

Could we see inside?

I like it!


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

chris l said:


> Well, it's a fairly modern looking Poljot 17 jewel.
> 
> Could we see inside?
> 
> I like it!


Sorry I have not got a picture of it and its to dark to take one

but I know its stamped 5426 if that helps


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Managed to get a picture of the movement today.


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello dombox40,

The movement is 2609 H,i think the watch is quite rare.

Call it coincidence,but i was watching the same watch on e.bay,i put in a bid a couple of days before the end of the listing,same as the Pobeda,and was again very surprised to win,with no other bidders.

I dont often collect the Modern type of Russian watch,but was quite taken with your pictures,Many Thanks.

When i receive the watch i`ll put up some pictures.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## birdie (Dec 22, 2008)

. i like it . are they lumin dots on the face.when did poljot stop putting poljot on the dial? is no/\et just russian for poljot?


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Russ Cook said:


> Hello dombox40,
> 
> The movement is 2609 H,i think the watch is quite rare.
> 
> ...


I see a x42x under the balance; ?2424? or 2426?

The 2424 is a 17 jewel movement, the 2426 is a modern 32 jewel, I think?


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

chris l said:


> Russ Cook said:
> 
> 
> > Hello dombox40,
> ...


I think thats a serial number Chris,but of course going on my previous record i could be wrong.

This watch and movement are also pictured on the excellent Russian watch site `USSR Time`.

Best Regards,

Russ.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Russ Cook said:


> chris l said:
> 
> 
> > Russ Cook said:
> ...


Russ, you are right.


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Not through any knowledge on my part :lol:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Russ Cook said:


> Hello dombox40,
> 
> The movement is 2609 H,i think the watch is quite rare.
> 
> ...


Hi Russ looking forward to seeing your watch


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

birdie said:


> . i like it . are they lumin dots on the face.when did poljot stop putting poljot on the dial? is no/\et just russian for poljot?


Dont quote me but I think their export watches are POLJOT and their home market watches are in their own language


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Russ Cook said:


> Hello dombox40,
> 
> The movement is 2609 H,i think the watch is quite rare.
> 
> ...


Hi Russ looking forward to seeing your watch


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

dombox40 said:


> birdie said:
> 
> 
> > . i like it . are they lumin dots on the face.when did poljot stop putting poljot on the dial? is no/\et just russian for poljot?
> ...


If you google on "cyrillic alphabet" you'll find a set of three images on page one of the results. You can then cut and paste these or print them out for future reference. Using these, it's surprising how much you can "translate" into English characters - the NO^ET characters transliterate into (roughly) Polyot - and this ends up as Poljot more from the Russian pronounciation than the actual spelling. When you've a wet Sunday and it's cold outside, you can have fun working out "Automatic" and "AntiMagnetic" and various other terms you'll see on dials from the CCCP (= USSR) [have fun ? - I'll get me anorak and trainspotters book :lol: ]

It is a useful reference chart to have though, even just for the signatures on the dials, to know what they near mean in English - Cpapm is "Start" and so on. 

BTW, I've a Resin Cased Boctok (work it out!) which is also unusual, I think some of the Russian makers may have experimented with hard resin cases for a whiley, but not persevered with them. :huh:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

chris l said:


> Russ, you are right.





Russ Cook said:


> Not through any knowledge on my part :lol:


It's not *what* you know but knowing which websites to find the info on


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

pg tips said:


> chris l said:
> 
> 
> > Russ, you are right.
> ...


 :lol:

I received the watch some time ago,forgot to post a picture,very pleased,i have put it on a rather sudden Hirsch strap.



Regards,

Russ.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Very nice that russ and they look nice on nato straps as well.


----------

